# Taylormade (M Flex) Shaft



## kmdmr1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the difference between a TM (M) Flex Shaft and a Reg Shaft ??

Thanks


----------



## DaveM (Jan 19, 2012)

The M flex shaft is normally classed as a senior flex and falls somewhere between L (ladies) flex and R(regular) flex. So that makes it quite a flexable shaft for slow swing speeds. If I remember right swings about 80mph and below.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 20, 2012)

same with the cobra m flex I had, couldnt thrash it but went decent with a smooth easy swing

unfortunately as a thrasher it didnt suit me


----------

